# need to know about audi 100 model



## phil83gti (May 27, 2003)

my local swap/sell mag has an 1972 audi 100LS 2dr complete,little rust, ran when parked inside. is the year a type-o i know nothing about early audi's. can someone help with a pic or any info on drivetrain. i would love to have it if its worth it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: need to know about audi 100 model (phil83gti)*

Richard (aka billzcat1) knows about these cars, he has a 72 2-door like this. Have a look in the Vintage Audis forum for more info on these beauties.


----------

